# Satellite t.v receivers



## aylasmotorhome (Mar 14, 2007)

We have just recently become the proud owners of our first motorhome, it is fitted with a large oyster satellite dish, and we need some advice on the best receiver to buy, what channels are available etc....?


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 14, 2007)

aylasmotorhome said:
			
		

> We have just recently become the proud owners of our first motorhome, it is fitted with a large oyster satellite dish, and we need some advice on the best receiver to buy, what channels are available etc....?


I have an ordinary pace one, 240v in mine. Same as in a house.


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

we have a maxview dish crank up system,we use a 240v pace sky box with just the freeview channels on it(although if you subscribe at home you can take your card with you to recieve the same channels as you do at home) we've had no probs at all,works everywhere so far


----------



## smokingdragon (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought a Dreambox 500 which works on 240 /12V. In case you don't know its a very small box with computer operating system on it, which means that you can 'get' it to work with your Sky card and view all your subscribed channels using 12V!!

I use this with a Maxview crankup and laptop.

Simon


----------



## aylasmotorhome (Mar 21, 2007)

*thanks for the help*

Wow! you guys are great, many thanks for the advice, looking forward to getting out and about with our unit, as soon as, and i will know who to ask if we have any more questions, thanks


----------



## t&s (Aug 19, 2007)

*the best sat info on the web*

try this site  i have learned a lot from it it is not as hard as you may think i get my usual sky package in all europe from denmark to southern spain with no problems i have a maxview 60 dish and normal sky box http://www.satelliteforcaravans.co.uk/


----------



## firefighter (Aug 20, 2007)

*satellite receivers*

I have always been wary of screwing any attachment onto my new van since the old van we had leaked like a garden riddle because of a roof box, cycle rack and an awning but in my senior years I miss such luxuries as Sky television etc. Are there any reliable firms out there who will fit a system with a non leak guarantee??


----------



## bgsats (Aug 21, 2007)

Re. the Dreambox 500 reccomended by Smokingdragon, it is indeed a very capable receiver, but not for the faint-hearted! It is far from a plug and play solution - if you buy one, you're buying a hobby. If you must have Channels 4 and 5, you need some way of reading a Sky card (can be an expired one, still works on those channels). The obvious choice is the rather limited standard Sky receiver. Any other digital satellite with a slot for a "CAM" (looks like a laptop computer's PCMCIA card) can be fitted with a Dragon Cam which will read a Sky card. The drawback is that after 3 or 4 weeks the card needs to go into a Sky box to get an update signal. If you can live without Channel 4 and 5, the choice is almost endless. If you need a 12v. receiver, there's the Silvercrest SL65 (make sure it's the 12v version). My choice would be the Technomate 1500 for just over £100. Very simple to use, and if you're any good at all with a computer, you will be surprised what you can do! (No, not free Sky.) Would be of great interest to football fans.


----------



## t&s (Aug 22, 2007)

*diy fitting is easy as pie*



			
				firefighter said:
			
		

> I have always been wary of screwing any attachment onto my new van since the old van we had leaked like a garden riddle because of a roof box, cycle rack and an awning but in my senior years I miss such luxuries as Sky television etc. Are there any reliable firms out there who will fit a system with a non leak guarantee??



 there is firms that will do it but for a price i was quoted £ 180 to fit it so the only answer is to fit it your self its only a dish mount and fitted with sikaflex there should be no problems the rest is internal and only needs connecting if you live near dorset i could help fit it with you  just ask 
   i have just fitted a new omnistat crankup to my new van it took around an hour only 2 holes to make the main adhesion is with sikaflex as used in boat building so no worys about leaks 
good luck terry


----------



## t&s (Aug 22, 2007)

*or try http://www.sdsdigital.co.uk/*



			
				firefighter said:
			
		

> I have always been wary of screwing any attachment onto my new van since the old van we had leaked like a garden riddle because of a roof box, cycle rack and an awning but in my senior years I miss such luxuries as Sky television etc. Are there any reliable firms out there who will fit a system with a non leak guarantee??


 i got mine from them they were verry helpfull


----------



## Dee (Aug 27, 2007)

firefighter said:
			
		

> I have always been wary of screwing any attachment onto my new van since the old van we had leaked like a garden riddle because of a roof box, cycle rack and an awning but in my senior years I miss such luxuries as Sky television etc. Are there any reliable firms out there who will fit a system with a non leak guarantee??[/QUOTE
> 
> This guy i can guarantee ....http://www.oystersatellite.com/index.html
> Robert Jackson Satellites
> ...


----------



## Andy P (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

Can anyone point me in the direction I need to look???

I've tried getting satellite for the first time whilst in Brittany last week. I'd bought a Zehnder DX65 from Towsure, hooked it up to a bloody big free-standing dish that my father in law gave us to use. Despite the sat finder bleeping it's head off, I couldn't get any signal to the TV, and the box kept going into 'wait' mode. 

I assumed the box was faulty, so Towsure replaced it.

Was I just doing it wrong, or has anyone else had problems with these Zehnder boxes? 

I'm now looking at a roof-mounted dish instead, and given the difficulty I has getting any signal using the sat-finder, reckon I probably need an automatic one. Or am I just wasting money?

Ta, 

Andy


----------



## wints (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Andy
Don't give up !  I got the satellite suitcase from maplins and tried it out on my patio at home.  Got astra 19 dead easy but couldn't get astra 28.  I tried a few more times with same result.  Then a couple of weeks ago took the system to Coniston (could've been anywhere really) and tried again.  Success this time.  The (offset) dish has got to be vertical (in this country), but the further south you are the more you lean it backwards.
Armed with this success I've rigged up a spare 'sky' dish to an aluminium extendable washing pole, this I've clamped to the rear ladder and whilst experimenting on the drive I've got astra 2 fairly quickly.
I've used the sky dish because it has the elevation degrees stamped on it, and provided the van is level, and you've researched what elevation you should be depending on how far south you are, then you get the picture.
Although astra 28 is supposed to be 28 deg east of south, with my silva compass I measured it at approx 37 deg east of south.

Hope this helps

regards
Allen


----------



## wilse (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there


I've just fitted a Maxview crank-up and a cheapo SD (standard definition) receiver for a friend of a friend.
I will be very surprised if it leaks, in fact I'll buy him a new dish if it does!

He was very impressed with both... the maxview is very straightforward to operate.

here is the link to the receiver...
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=48736&&source=14&doy=27m8
Although it didn't look quite like this when we unwrapped it.
But it works a treat on 12v or 240v.

Hope this helps.

Wilse


----------



## Andy P (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks folks - v. helpful.

Tried again with the new box tonight on 240v on my kitchen tv using the huge portable dish - managed to get a signal, but could only see wierd eastern European and German channels (interesting xxx ones!).

Will try again at weekend, just to see if its 'one of those days again'.

Andy


----------



## Don (Sep 1, 2008)

I use a Pace but its duel powered. 240v for home and 12v for in the van then I can get the full Sky Service be it home or away,

Don


----------

